# Poor unlucky Derek needs a home!



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

I feel sorry for Derek , he needs someone who has the patience to look after him! I hope he settles in his 4th home :thumbsup:
Good Luck Derek

4th Time Lucky for Derek, the &#039;unlucky&#039; dog


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Poor guy!!
Home he finds a loving, forever home soon! 
He's so beautifull too
x


----------



## miah1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

But Why he is unlucky?Why he is alone?and searching for 4th home?


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Someone returned him for drying himself off on the sofa??? Seriously. After just 24 hours.

That is one of the most pathetic things I've ever heard. I could happily smack whoever did that. Could they not have tried to train him to not get on the sofa. Idiots of the highest order.

If I had a £ for every time one of my two have done something like that I'd be a rich woman lol.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

at our kennels they had a beagle x collie who was 2 and had been returned 7 times 

he was part of a littler of 6 or 7. 3 of them got returned twice but this poor guy was in and out of the kennels


----------

